
An increase of 1 rank on ProductHunt raises 6-month chance of funding by 9.2% [pdf] - dalek2point3
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/producthunt_rc.pdf
======
cimmanom
Sounds like they’ve demonstrated correlation. But causation? I could see both
variables acting as proxies for an underlying property of business
quality/demand.

